# 08' Presque Isle Trip



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't care what it takes, i'm going to make it a point to make it up to Presque Isle for a long weekend this year. 

Will be my first time up there. Any other Presque Isle rookies wanna join me once the ice is good?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I've been wanting to get up there every since I've been reading about on here. Going to do everything I can to get up there sometime this winter.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

same here, read all the stories and see all the pictures, always leaves me drollin at the mouth and saying to myself, shoulda woulda coulda. not this yea, IM GOING!!!


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Count me in. I travel to Erie with my new job every now and again and plan on staying the weekend to enjoy the fishin. It looks sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

you guys won't be disappointed the 'gills are huge. just move around alot until u find them. if u need help once the ice is here just pm me. you have to go there! come on ice!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Watch for the threads to start anytime now. You'll love that place.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be there for sure. You'll fall in love with it and will forever want to return. Lets hope we get good ice soon and it stays for a while.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was on another site and a guy said that the bay by the first parking lot is iced over as well as Misery Bay.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

IT will definitely spoil you if youre after panfish and some perch. Wouldnt guarentee great fishing every time up but safe for me to say very few times that I got skunked. Good luck.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

PI is the best oportunity for nice sized fish. Definatley worth the trip. I plan on doing a few long weekends up there as well. When the ice gets nice and thick we will see you up there.

flash----------------------out


----------



## ice ohio (Feb 28, 2006)

Let me know when there is ice and i will go up there with you. I am from Columbus and trying to get a club together here so this would be a great trip for us. Just keep us informed on the ice conditions. Thanks.

David


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


> PI is the best oportunity for nice sized fish. Definatley worth the trip. I plan on doing a few long weekends up there as well. When the ice gets nice and thick we will see you up there.
> 
> flash----------------------out


He'l either be on the ice or passed out in his room!!!!

See you there FLASH!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

HAHA!!!!

Thank goodness for that motel right there close by.....Now I hear there is also a Casino near by.....


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

A motel, casino, fishing....................... could it get any better?!?!?!?

Ice Ohio, if you get you're club going and get a date set up, i'd be willing to taxi a few guys up there. Can find somewhere to meet and carpool. Gas prices are killer these days.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

http://forums.fishusa.com/

Go to fishing reports and discussion boards, all the info you need.
Weather and other info as well. Good fishing


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Don't be like our buddy Rob last year. Pictures like this make your day last that much longer while you are still at work...


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

that might be one of the funniest things i've ever seen!!!!


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

I would have had to leave work and start drivin if I saw that.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

nice pic!!!

The gills out there are huge....the perch out their are like walleye size...Big Daddy can attest to the size of the perch.

flash-------------------------out


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

The great thing about P.I. is you never know what you are going to catch gills, perch, bass, pike, smelt, crappie, steel. The place is unreal, can't wait !


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

ok now i'm reeeeeeeeeely getting the itch!

I love a mixed bag lake. 

I'm hittin Cabelas up this weekend in Dundee for their ice fishing extravaganza, gotta restock on some gear and i'm going to sit in on some seminars they're having.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

You're right Matt!! Presque Isle is awesome for ice fishing!! Can't wait to catch some Charlies!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

true2plue said:


> You're right Matt!! Presque Isle is awesome for ice fishing!! Can't wait to catch some Charlies!!


Is'nt that you pokin' your head out of that shanty ? LOL ! We must have caught 40 bass that day. Man I can't wait for the ice to get here !!!!!!


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> Is'nt that you pokin' your head out of that shanty ? LOL ! We must have caught 40 bass that day. Man I can't wait for the ice to get here !!!!!!


Yeah...that was me!! Those damn big mouths are hard to hook with small hooks!! But what a blast when you finally hookem' and seem them on the aqua vu!!Funny $hit!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's what our last trip up produced.
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0718.jpg
Saw these on the aqua-vu. They would come thru by the hundreds and be gone in 10 minutes. Half hour later they would come back from the other direction.
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0719-1.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0706.jpg
This was at last ice at the end of feb. It was gone before the next weekend.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

From a first timer last year....

1. It's an awesome fishery...but you can still not catch fish...i.e. our first day there...we didn't do all that hot.
2. Find the fish, and it is an absolute blast. Thanks to the help of fellow OGF'ers we found the fish on Day 2 and had a blast. Lots of different types of fish as well, broke off some steelhead, caught bass and gills all day long with some perch mixed in.
3. The aqua vu was awesome up there. I put my Vex away at times.
4. I can't wait to go back up again at least for a long weekend. It was defintely worth the trip.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I would love to go again, I haven't been back over there in a couple of years. The fishing and variety is amazing.

Depending on my knee surgery recovery I may need Krusty to drill my holes for me


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I took a week off in February and plan on spending a couple days up there. If it freezes before that, which it usually does, I'll head up then as well.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Depending on my knee surgery recovery I may need Krusty to drill my holes for me


I'm in just make sure you bring the power auger !


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Well was up to Cabelas yesterday. 

Picked up a new Artic Armor suit, on sale for $249 and a new Fish Trap Pro, on sale for $299. 

they also had the 2 man Guide Pro on sale for the same price as the 1 man Trap Pro............. hope I didn't mess up. The 2 man was 82 pounds w/o pesonal gear and I do alot of fishing on my own, just can't see trying to drag that thing by myself. Always have buddys saying they will go with me and end up bailing so I htink the 1 man pro was the way to go. 

Stocked up on some misc jigs & plastics nothing I couldn't have gotten around here though, was pretty disapointed in there ice tackle selection all in all. 

Almost bought a power auger, probably should have but didn't. 

Anywho, just waiting on the Ice to cooperate now.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Presque Isle is always a good time! Can't wait to hit it again this year!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

zpyles_00 said:


> Well was up to Cabelas yesterday.
> 
> Picked up a new Artic Armor suit, on sale for $249 and a new Fish Trap Pro, on sale for $299.
> 
> ...


At 82 pounds, they can sit outside. You did the right thing. I would've gone with the bigger one if I had a guarantee they'd go with me. 

If you get a 6 or 8 inch hand auger, you should be fine. I've never been in a situation yet where I've needed a power auger. Thickest ice I was on was mosquito with 12 inches. My 6" mora did the job no problem. Up at Presque, you could drill 2 holes or you can end up drilling 50 holes. You never know. A 6 inch hand auger can go through 10 inches of ice within seconds. Buy an extra set of blades, DO NOT tap them on the ice, keep 'em dry and slathered with Vaseline after each trip. I've had blades last several years.

We'll get up there!!!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Yea I've got a 6" Lazer that drills through ice like hot butter, I love that thing. I haven't necessarily needed a power auger yet, but the ice at indian has gotten up to 16" thick at times and on a day when fishing is slow and you move around alot like i do on those days, well then i'd love to have the power auger. But then again, without a quad or a snowmobile, that's just one more heavy @$$ piece of equipment to drag around

Thanks for the vaseline tip, haven't heard of that.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

This sucks, I just realized i'm going to be off work for 11 days straight 
Dec22nd thru Jan2nd and i'm not seeing any fishable ice in ohio on the forecast by then?????


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

little bay-de-noc had fishable Ice a few days ago, but i don't know as of now. check this website out to find out littlebaydenoc.com


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Z,man you gotta have faith. The extended forcast looks better every day for ice.I'll be sitting on the ice somewhere Christmas morning.Thats all I want from Santa.........Mark


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Where is Jack Frost when you need him?I think he better get off his lazy butt and get to work on maken fishable ice.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Jack Frost does most of his work up north, but he does sub some of his work out to the Big Daddy School of Ice Dance and Basket Weaving.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Wannabitawerm said:


> Jack Frost does most of his work up north, but he does sub some of his work out to the Big Daddy School of Ice Dance and Basket Weaving.


That right there is funny!!


----------



## oldroller (Nov 6, 2005)

Do they normally get ice


----------

